# -4  2011

## Lisa2901

,       -4      1  2011 .     .       ?
  ,  -      .   .

----------


## 2011

....   ,     1 .

----------

http://www.fss.ru/ru/fund/for_enterp...50/44298.shtml

----------


## 2011

....    ...

----------

* 2011*, ....  ,   ...     :Smilie:

----------


## Sinit

4 :"*  ,   ,     ,   2,9%    071".										

   ,    ,           071    ?

----------

071/00/00 - 
071/00/01 -

----------


## JaneEyr

? ( 19.30)

----------


## Aleksei_Kr

! 
      4- 2011 .
   5  3. " :       ,   I, II, III ".     -   ().    4,   
" ",   . ,    1,    :   ?
          ,       .

----------


## Fraxine

-  4-  -1   ( )  . , / 20000+/ 1200.    /    400  ( ). ..     21200,    20800.
 ?   -  ?

----------

4-   ,    ,       1200.     1  2       ,    .

----------


## Fraxine

, !

----------

> ! 
>       4- 2011 .
>    5  3. " :       ,   I, II, III ".     -   ().    4,   
> " ",   . ,    1,    :   ?
>           ,       .


  " ".      ;  ,     .

===========
   4  ,  :
1.    3 . 4, 5 . 4    .1 . 2 . 3 - ,  . 5   .
2.       156:   . 3.1 . " " . 5-8     . 3 . 5 . 3-6 - ,   3.1.     ,  ,

----------


## Sinit

> 071/00/00 - 
> 071/00/01 -


,   !

----------


## Fraxine

,   -.
      .,   ,    .    ???       ?

----------

> ,   -.
>       .,   ,    .    ???       ?


   ,  - .

----------


## saigak

> ,  - .


 ? ?

----------

> ? ?


  . ,   -         2011    .
    -     ...  :Wink:

----------


## saigak

.     .     ....   .

----------

> .     .     ....   .


 ,   ;     .

----------

> ?


"071/01/00",    .

----------

> .     .     ....   .


  .   4  4.1   ,      .

  3     -    2 . 1 .  / -  .

----------


## Fraxine

,         -       .       :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
       -    ???

----------

,     1  2011    ?

----------


## Mauri03

, !   20-

----------


## Fraxine

-    ,       :Wow:  ..        :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

,        1    ...?

----------

> ,        1    ...?


.

----------

,  ,                 1    .
    .

----------


## kurdik

.  ,    ,     ( ,  ),    . 1   3   5.    9  10 .

----------

,      ( )     ?    ? :Smilie:

----------


## Polwiz

,

----------


## tanyusha0909

> 071/00/00 - 
> 071/00/01 -


4  5  
      01
    02
    03
     00

----------


## Fraxine

> ,


    ?

----------


## jennyk

.   ,    "071/02/00" ?

----------



----------


## tanyusha0909

> 


     4- 2011

----------


## Tanyatr

,        ?      "  ...".

----------


## kurdik

,      ?

----------


## saigak

kurdik,     .  -.  -  .
Tanyatr,   - .

----------


## artekom

6                   1  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,   -.
>       .,   ,    .    ???       ?


   (. 6)  . 
 7    .     " (., )"

----------

> (. 6)  . 
>  7    .     " (., )"


  XML . 6    - " (14,2)".

  ,    ,      .

----------


## zimazima

,    ,       ,       2 ?

----------

.    ,     00 , . 03/00.        -.

----------


## Bucom

> ?


 (   )    ,   , =   .

----------


## Fraxine

> (   )    ,   , =   .


  -    ?

----------


## Bucom

> -    ?


,  ,  .

----------


## Nadejda88

-     ??? 
071/01/00???
   011???

----------

> -     ??? 
> 071/01/00???



[/QUOTE]    011???[/QUOTE] . .

----------

,     -4 ,      28.02.2011  158,     .

  :

    ,

       ,

    ,   ,

  II ,

      .

_:  ""_ () audit-it

*    ?*

----------

,     +,  1   1,2,3      ?   1 .   ,   ?

----------

+, !

----------

> ,     -4 ,      28.02.2011  158,     .
> .........
> 
> _:  ""_ () audit-it
> 
> *    ?*


  ... 
1.  ,        ,   ,    ( )      -   ,      28.02.2011  158  ** ,       4.

2.  :   156,    16 ,      ?

----------


## usescrt

> ,        ?      "  ...".


   ,       .  - "   ".    3 . 2010 .

----------


## Dubroffka

?? 10    (     ),   10     ?????

----------


## Dubroffka

!    ,          1  2011 ((((((

----------


## Fraxine

> ,       .  - "   ".    3 . 2010 .


   2010       .  2011.   , ,   ,     212- .

----------


## saigak

....      .

----------


## Fraxine

> ....      .


      ,   .

----------


## saigak

,   .... ....  ,          .

----------

> 6                   1


     .   -  3  6    ,   -    .       .    (   ).

----------


## Bucom

4  : "    ".          . 6    2      28.02.2011 .  156

----------

> 4  : "    ".          . 6    2      28.02.2011 .  156


    ,          ,   .3  .6   (.) .        .

----------


## 5

**,  .,         ?

----------

> **,  .,         ?


  ,     ,     ..,

----------


## IER

16   .
  :   1    01  2011   .

----------


## sos2009

1 7,7   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,          ,   .3  .6   (.) .        .


     :    ,     3  6  *.*

----------

, ???,      ,  ??

----------

-   ,         ,    ,     1?   ?           .

----------


## IER

, ,          .      16 .  .    1 .

----------

> , ???,      ,  ??


 212-  :     ,     ,       24-    .

----------

> 4  : "    ".


  ,  **?

----------


## Ju-lianna

-  :  10 ,     (.. 5,6,7)   ,   .         ...

----------


## -

2                                                              28.02.  2011 .  156     4-, 
      ,      . , ,   
       .
      : "  "...
 ,   ,      ,  ,      .

  ,       10  6 *"(    
    )"* -      !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
  -      -     .
       ,  ...

----------


## 2007

> 10  6 "(    
>     )" -      !


 
       -   ,   .          .
,   ,         .     ,  ...

----------

!
,    ,    ,      ?
       1,5 .
              ,     ...

----------

> , ,          .      16 .


        1?     ,    ?    ?

----------


## saigak

.     ,   ...

----------


## Bucom

> ,  **?



 #63 -     ( .).

----------


## dana

,           - 1  2      ,  -  .    ,     5,  ,     (..) :Big Grin:    -         -    -...

----------

(),    .
1.    1   1 7.7 -        .   ?
2.    . 3.  -  ..   5. ?
3.        . 3.1 ?
4.  . 6  ,     -        ?

5.    1 8.1  8.2     1  ?

----------


## cleose

1c 7.7,      ,   - 12,35
  12,30
         ((
 5

----------

4    ,    

  5.
     ,       
__ 

                .       ,      ,   ,      .

. _              (    26.01.10  -3024/691,    14.01.10  02-03-08/08-56)._

          .        ,     4 ,      .   125-        .

             (. 7 . 15   212-). -           ,          .     .

----------

> 4    ,    
> 
>   5.


  , .

----------

...   ...

----------


## Nex@

> 212-  :     ,     ,       24-    .


** ,       212-?   .       ,    .

----------


## HelenY

:

 .  ,  ,       -       ?..

,  ..

----------


## saigak

> :


, .    ....     -   .

----------


## HelenY

> , .    ....     -   .


-      ,   , ,   ..

    -    :Smilie:

----------

> :
> 
>  .  ,  ,       -       ?..
> 
> ,  ..


 -     4,      1 .,       -      .

----------


## Fraxine

..   1 -   ,  ,   ,   ?

----------


## saigak

- .

----------

> - .


    .3,   ,      .1 -   .

----------


## saigak

,      ....    **.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2007

*saigak*,   .
       1 ,     ,    , ,    .       1 ,   .
 ,   ...

----------


## saigak

,  -    ...    ....  ?    .     -    ....

----------


## 2007

. +, - 1 -  .
      ,      1    .    ,      ,   ,  .
     2,9   0,2.      .

----------

?

----------


## kasatka_og

,  5   ?
   .       ...

----------

,   ?   1 7.7  ""
???   ?

----------

> ,   ?   1 7.7  ""
> ???   ?


   .
  .

----------

,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


 .
   ,       .
     1  ,          2 .
 1-8          . -        Excel  - .

----------

?   ,        9?         ?, 8    :Frown:   :Frown:

----------

1  7.7

----------


## 5

,      :  ,       .      ,      .
      , ,        .

----------


## IER

8.2.    4-.
     ,       .

----------

071/00/00 ,071/01/00 ,071/02/00

----------

> 8.2.    4-.


   ?

----------


## IER

> ?


2.0.20.9

----------


## saigak

-   . :   ,        ,   . ,     ,           .     .   .( , , ,     5).      .

----------


## 5

,       .
- .

----------


## fefelka

*saigak, 5:*

        ?

----------

.
,    -.
  1 .20 .
 :     .
 :   .
   .
 .

----------


## Fraxine

,      -     ,     .          :Frown: .

----------


## 5

.    ?     5 .

----------


## Fraxine

, -  .     :yes: .       ,  .

----------


## 5

> .
> ,    -.
>   1 .20 .
>    .


  ""  .      **   .     !     ?

----------

21  4 .   .  21    .  4   .   **   * - *   **    .          .        *  * ( -      ).  4     ,      .

----------


## saigak

> *saigak, 5:*
> 
>         ?


  .  .

----------


## Fraxine

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
 :Frown: .

----------

> 071/00/00 - 
> 071/00/01 -


    ?

----------

"/" ,  .    ,  "/" ?

----------

> *  * ( -      ).


    .

----------

> "/" ,
>   .    ,  "/" ?


.

----------


## Fraxine

-?         (  ),  -  ,     -     :yes: .
 ,  -  ,  ,   0,01 .   . , ,  /-  .

----------

> .


     ( 62),      -,       ?

----------

1 8.2        ?

----------


## 33

.
   31     .,      .  28.02.11.,   , .    , ( )  , .
    ,  :
1.       -
2.    ,
3. 2 (      .    ,       , . 10   )
   ,   .

----------


## Alm

,    .

  ?
      50 ?

 :

_"       ,    ,      ,        ,      50 "_

,  ,   -     .
, ,   ,     .

      50 ?
, ?  ?

----------

2  - .

----------

> 071/00/00 - 
> 071/00/01 -


  ?

----------

**, http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/mzsr156n.htm#pp1

----------


## BeSeN_OK

,               ?

----------

-  .    .

----------


## BeSeN_OK

> -  .    .


   ! :yes:

----------


## Taleka

.1  (   ) ,   16 ,          .    :Frown: .  , , 4512,36,      30   40 ? 
!!!!

----------


## ggalla

.3  2   .6  5 ,   (..)     -  ?   -       ,     ?

----------


## -Stella-

, ,   16  .1  ?
1)  **  (    )  ?
2)    
3)    
       . ?
    .

----------

. ,   , ,   .

----------


## -Stella-

> . ,   , ,   .


 ..    , ..      -       ..

 ,  1   ... :Frown:

----------

- ?
  1?

----------


## -Stella-

> - ?
>   1?


      , ..      .
  01.02  18.03,         01.02,     ( )   ,            .         . .

 . 1.1.7.1,  8.2.219,   1-   ,   ...

----------

-stella-  ,   2  1   
  :
 -?????(      ?)

 -????(  ,,??)
 ,        ????  ????  :Frown:

----------

> :
>   -?????


       0




> -????(  ,,??)


 ,   , , 



> ,        ???


 ,      

,       ,  3--     .

----------

!       ,   .

----------


## eVentys

,     ,   ,    ???

----------


## -Stella-

-       - 3.    - 3,   1   ?      ,     ...   :Wow:

----------


## Bucom

> 


      ,  .

----------


## -Stella-

,     ,   - ,  1-         !     3      , ??! :Frown:

----------


## 2007

:       ?
  4-,    ,  ,   .  :Wink: 
     ,   ,    -  ,  -  .  .

----------

!  -    4-  1:7.7 ?       ,   ?

----------

!  -,     7,   ,  -  .   ,  2-     /  , /   / . .

----------


## Elena Cooper

, ,   4-...
 :     (   2010 ,     ),  3000 . ,   . 1 . 15 "  "   3000  +   2011 ,  500  (  ,   ,   , .. 3       ). 
  ,  .15 (  3000+500 )      . 2,   -    500 !!!
   ..., !

----------

"  "    ,      0. 3000       1  2011  (    ).

----------


## Greydog

4- -    - ?
(   )

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## Elena Cooper

** ,  !          ?      2?   3000 ?   ?     -   ...

----------

.   .        3 000 .

----------


## Elena Cooper

!!!

----------


## Elena Cooper

:   12  13  ( )  3000, ,  ,  0?      . 18 -   ...

----------


## Elena Cooper

12 .  3000,     500    ?   3500...

----------

0

----------

5  1   .  3,4,5   ,      ?

----------

,   
:
1.        (,    )?
2.      4 ?
3.       +?
4.        ? ( -         )
5.          -     1        
6.       2010            -   1   ?

----------


## dana

,     ?  -   -      ,        - :
          4-.
       1  2011 .
         2011 .
   ,     ... :Frown:       ?

----------


## 2007

> 2011 .


 05.04

----------

C    4 ,  .       . 203 .    , 1,2     2.    ,          .  4    ,    .

----------


## Lara'S

, .   .      1,5     .  1 7.7  . 1   15     ,   . 2   ,    ,    . 2      . 1 ( ). ,    ,   . 1 ?

----------


## Fraxine

- -  ,   -.  -   ,     , -      (  ).   -  -  .

----------


## Bucom

> !  -    4-  1:7.7 ?       ,   ?


,  -. , ., .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 3.       +?


     .

----------

,   ,    ()     ,    .     ?

----------


## 2007

>

----------

, 1 77 .    ,     :Wow:

----------

:
1.   .  -  3- .   ?    1 .2011 .  .
2.  .1   -    -             .   (  .  - 3     =) ?
.

----------

, !
 .       1,5 .   2011     20000 .
    ?

     12  13  1 .,
  15  1 .
  2 . ...
 2  -   2011 ...

----------


## 2007

> 12  13  1 .,
>   15  1 .
>   2 . ...


  :yes: 
     .15

----------

> .15


!
)

----------


## Na28ta

.    :     , ,     4----,     ----4, ..      :Smilie: .

          (). ,         2    .

----------


## boomer_74

,   ,     2,9%,     ,     ?
1)      
2)   (   2,9%), 3     ,    ,

----------


## Kazna

! , ,    ,    2  6   5      ..  ???   -   125-   20.2       :
" 20.               

1.                 :
1)    ;
2)    ;
3)  ,     ;
4)  ,     .
2.                          ,   ,  .         .

----------

*Kazna*,   * 20.2*,     2  20.

----------

20             ,        ?       .

----------


## Kazna

> Kazna,    20.2,     2  20.


        20.2 
     .     ?  :Frown:

----------

125-

----------


## Kazna

> 20.2


      ...
   , ,      .

----------

50.   ?

----------

,         0,3%,     0,2%,  1 .   0,3%. . .       0,2%?     ?

----------

**,

----------


## natalinsha

,    " "
  ,      ,      -  ,    ??
 ,     ,      ""    ??

----------


## cleose

> ,    " "
>   ,      ,      -  ,    ??
>  ,     ,      ""    ??


         (        )      ..  ?
      "".

----------

> ,     ,      ""    ??

----------

.   ,   98%     .          .    .  .      ,        .   ,      .

----------


## DaisyCrazy

, ,  "  "    ,   05.04.2011?

----------

.

----------


## 2007

> .


    1 /  100    ,       ,   .   -  4-.  :Wink:

----------

, ,        -     ,   ?

----------

,         - ,     ? ,    ,   ,    ..

----------


## 1

,      ??     ,  !

----------

> ,      ??     ,  !


  , . 32,55,76,116,118,119,122

----------

> , ,        -     ,   ?


  :Big Grin: 
    :
-   -   ,   ,       (.4.18  II  ..)

----------


## Ju-lianna

.        3  6  ,    ,  ,  * 3  6   * ,      .
    4-  ,     2,      .

----------

> ,         - ,     ? ,    ,   ,    ..


      , :"   - ,  ,       " (.2  ..)
 :Frown:

----------


## hosster

,    ? ?

----------


## Weselova

!
 ,    2010      ?

----------


## +

-       + ?

----------


## mizeri

> .        3  6  ,    ,  ,  * 3  6   * ,      .


   ,   ,       ,        .  .,      ,  ,         :Embarrassment: .

----------


## big2002

, ,      .  
"...  ,      ,     ();
            ,   ,     ;"
  ,     ?   ?   ""?   ?

----------

-         ?       (.  .) -    (.),  ..      ,           . ,    ,      ,   -1, ,  .


,      - ,    ,   71/01/00?

----------


## Na28ta

> -       + ?


  ,      ,   01.   ,    .



> ,    ,   71/01/00?


.

----------

[QUOTE=Na28ta;53239706]  ,      ,   01.   ,    .

   2    01-, 02-,    +  , ,    *   : " 0".

----------


## Na28ta

:Embarrassment:  ...     (   )...          00,    ,         .

----------


## 2007

> 00,    ,         .


*Na28ta*,      .
    01  02,   ...  :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

01,      .  , ,  ...

----------


## saigak

> , ,      .  
> "...  ,      ,     ();
>             ,   ,     ;"
>   ,     ?   ?   ""?   ?


      ,   ,             .   -   .

----------


## twins

, ,  !
 . 1 .15       3- ?
.12 .2 = .15 .1 ?
  .3 ( )  .2 ( )     ?

----------


## dana

,     .  5-      ,      4  :

     ,       ,  -  ,   ,  ... :Frown: 
      ,  ,    ...  ,  ...
     ,   ?   ?

----------

> ,     .  5-      ,      4  :
> 
>      ,       ,  -  ,   ,  ...
>       ,  ,    ...  ,  ...


   .    , ,    -  -   . 



> ,   ?   ?


  .  .

----------


## dana

,  ,      - ,      . , -...      .   -        ,        ,  -  ,       .    ,  .

----------


## mizeri

-  -.    ,      2010 ,   1          . ..       2011 .  "   -  ?"    .     4         , ..    /.  ,        .          ?           2010   2011 ? 
 ,    (          ,  )   4  2010      -       5  7 ("      ")   .      ,       .

----------


## Nautilus

> -  -.    ,      2010 ,   1          . ..       2011 .  "   -  ?"    .     4         , ..    /.  ,        .          ?           2010   2011 ?


    ,       2010 .         -         1   1 ,       ,      2010 .   1  2011.   .

..      1   -       . ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      11 ,    ... 
 :Abuse:  :Abuse:  :Abuse:

----------

, ,   -.
   -    .                                                                  
1.  . 1 .3          ? 
2.  . 2 . 3  + /?
3. .4 . 3    ?

----------


## mizeri

> ,       2010 .         -         1   1 ,       ,      2010 .   1  2011.   .


  ,            .     ,     ,           ,  .       (   )      ,        .         (2010  2011 )   .

----------


## Elena Cooper

> (.  .) -    (.)


,   ".  ."   .  .,    "."   . -    , -, ...

----------

,     ......,  ?            ?     (),      ?

----------

, ,   -.
   -    . 
1.  . 1 .3          ? 
2.  . 2 . 3  + /?
3. .4 . 3    ?

----------


## Elena Cooper

,    ,  ,  ,    , ,     .       ,  -      :yes:

----------

1,  15     /    ,  .?

----------


## Elena Cooper

> ,  .

----------


## Nautilus

> 


 ?    - ,  ,    .       ?

----------

> ,   ".  ."   .  .,    "."   . -    , -, ...


           -    -       .         .

----------

, 


       (.1 .15 .3)       (.2 .12 .4):  3860.7 .   5068.92 .
3860,7 -      ,  5068,92 -  ..  ..

----------


## Elena Cooper

, , ,   -   ,   -   2   4  ""    ,   ,    - 3860,7 ...., ,    ...

----------


## Elena Cooper

..   ,   ""     (    ,      ),      , ?

----------


## Elena Cooper

> 


 -     (  ),   Excel   -           :Big Grin:

----------

> ..   ,   ""     (    ,      ),      , ?


"     "                ,      .       12  4  2 ;

----------


## Elena Cooper

?  !   :Frown:

----------


## Galateya

6  ?  II.     ,    


       . 

,  1     ..    1.
 :Frown:

----------


## Elena Cooper



----------


## Galateya

> 


   ?

----------


## Elena Cooper

1 ,    excel,   :Wink:

----------


## njufik

!
   .
       03/__ ( 01, 02   .. -           ).
       - 00?
     ?
     -         : - - - 4  4 - - -?

----------


## Elena Cooper

> 


 ,    






> 


 - - - 4   4

----------


## njufik

,      ,         ?

----------


## Elena Cooper

- ,     ,  .    ,   ,    :yes:

----------

> ,      11 ,    ...


       .
 :Frown:

----------


## Galateya

> !
>    .
>        03/__ ( 01, 02   .. -           ).
>        - 00?
>      ?
>      -         : - - - 4  4 - - -?




    03/  .

     - 4  .

----------


## Maat

> -  -.    ,      2010 ,   1          . ..       2011 .  "   -  ?"    .     4         , ..    /.  ,        .          ?           2010   2011 ? 
>  ,    (          ,  )   4  2010      -       5  7 ("      ")   .      ,       .


  ,     ,   ()   4- :
  1  2   
 3   6  .

----------


## Elena Cooper

,    ,        2011      .   ,    ,  .  :yes:

----------


## Maat

> ,    ,        2011      .   ,    ,  .


          ,     2010       .

----------

.  ,    " "   .    ?

----------

! , ,    , . 3.1, 4, 4.1, 5 ,   ?

----------


## Annchen

** 
    1    "    ,    58    212-*"

----------


## Flower1983

! ,     4-?  (- ).      - ,     16 ,      .

----------

> ! ,     4-?  (- ).      - ,     16 ,      .


        .

----------

-            ?

----------

.       1 . 1.9%      \.  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 :yes:

----------

-  .   .     1.9%     2.9%.    ..

----------

> -  .   .     1.9%     2.9%.    ..


.

----------

>

----------


## dana

,      (7  )  .   , ,   ,   II,      5 ,  ...  9         "    ".     .  :Wink:    ,      ,  ... :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      (7  )  .      .


.      23 . ,      5     -  :Ass: 
, -         ?

----------


## Na28ta

:Frown: .

----------


## mizeri

> -            ?


     ,        ,   .

----------


## Kazna

!    ,  ,   -  ,      .   ....       ,       :Frown: ,  ?  ,????  :Wow:

----------


## Maat

> -       + ?



  4-,     00 -  .         , ..  01,  02.

----------


## HelenY

- 

   ,  ,        -        1   .

            -  ?
 !

----------

!
.    ()       .   4- ,           ( 2 - ,       ?).              ? .

----------

**,   
(-,      :yes:  *   )

----------

.    2010.

----------


## MiLLaP

,          .

----------

.  -   ?       ?

----------


## _

> .  -   ?       ?


,

----------

! 
       )

----------


## TEANA

.
, ,     4  ,  .3 (  )      ?

----------

> 4  ,  .3 (  )      ?

----------


## 2000

, , , , (3 ),     ,   ,  . 
   ,  6-  7-? ( 2010   .5  2-  " -,  .   ").

----------

1,3

----------


## 2000

!!!!!!!! :Smilie:

----------

??????     +
  71/00/00

----------


## 2007

> ??????     +
>   71/00/00


-,      ))
  071/01/00

----------

!   ,   .  ,  .    ?        ?

----------

,1  3   ,   ,     ?

----------

, ,      ,    ,    ?   -   ""  .?

----------


## 2007

> ,1  3   ,   ,     ?

----------

4-    1      ?

----------


## saigak

,    .  ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,    .  ?


,  ,    ,    4-,     ,   - -, ,        ,      .     :Wink:

----------


## saigak

.    .

----------

, , 071-00-00

----------


## 27

?  \????

----------


## 2007

* 27*,    ?    .    ,   .  4-  2010    .

----------


## 27

?    ?   ....     ... :Redface:           ?

----------


## saigak

-  .

----------

* 27*,

----------


## 2007

> 


  :yes:   .
         .
      ,  . ))

----------

*2007*,   :Smilie:

----------

4        :1234567891/......................      ???????

----------


## Na28ta

**,   ?    5  ,     ,    ...

----------


## tanyusha0909

> 1234567891/*......................*      ???????


.    ( )

----------

**,     ,  .

----------

,         .       -  - ,  - .

----------


## piv-piv

+,  .     ,   .
    ,  ,     (01  02),    . 
   (  )    ,      ,   ?  ,   ?

----------


## saigak

-  .

----------


## piv-piv

.

----------

,       " "     ,    ??

----------


## Fraxine

> ,       " "     ,    ??


  :yes:    .

----------

> .


   ,   ,      ,        100     40..   .. ,    ,

----------

2010      ,        ,       .1   "  .   "?

----------


## 2007

> .1   "  .   "?


,    .     .

----------

,   2  ?           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       " "     ,    ??


    .  :OnFire:

----------


## 2007

> ?


     . )))
  2

----------


## katerinka_d

!, ... ()   .      (   1450.)     .    .   ...   )))

----------


## 2007

1,2,3,6,7

----------


## saigak

> .


  ?

----------


## katerinka_d

> ?


  ...    4-     ,      ... ....,     ,  ,  ... :Frown:

----------


## saigak

... ,       -   .

----------


## 07

.
 ,     1       ,       ? -     :Frown:

----------


## saigak

...  :Big Grin: 
     3  5....

----------


## 2007

/    .    -  /

----------


## 07

( )...   ,      (1 , 2 ...)
       ,     1

----------


## 2007

, ,     .

----------


## 07

.  7 -    ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2007

> 7 -    ?


.
 : , .

----------

3-  ?   , .. .2 ,  .3   2   .   .6   5  .

----------

1,2    -

----------

-      .     ,  ,   .    ,  ,               ....

     .... :Frown: 

   ,  ...    .

----------


## 2006

,  , .   ,     ,     061,       1,9,  071,     .  071/00/00  ?
       . -     ,            ,      ,    03/02?

----------

> ( )...   ,      (1 , 2 ...)
>        ,     1


    .      ,     .
  1        .

----------


## 33

!     /  8 ,    ,   2 ,.3  -140  .(149.)
     1  11.,   2   ,   1, 1 . 12    ,   (149-?)?      !!!

----------

,      10  11   1. 

  .     (10 )  -  . 
    (11 ) 4000 . -  . 

 -   11 .  4000 .,        (-4000 )   10 .  10      . 

  9  - ,    4000 . 

  ?

----------

,   :        1 ?    ?

----------

,  1   3 ()      + 2 (1 , 1 )           + 2 (1 , 1 )     .       1 ?

  ,  5 ,   4 ?

----------

,  2009        ,   2010    ,  ,  2010    4   7 "    ..."          6 "    "  ,       . :                 (   )?

----------


## katerinka_d

4-    ...    ?

----------


## saigak



----------

1 ?

----------


## saigak

"  ".

----------

saigak,   9?

----------


## saigak

.    ,     .

----------

saigak, .

----------

,     440

----------

2010  -  .
   2010 ,       2010 ,      2011  (  )

----------



----------

,   3 "     "      +      ?  2010     .   ,            "..   ".        ?   ?         ,

----------


## SVY

, .   3  6 -    ?       ,  - ?

----------

> ,  1   3 ()      + 2 (1 , 1 )           + 2 (1 , 1 )     .       1 ?
> 
>   ,  5 ,   4 ?


 .

----------


## mirka

,  6,  10 "  
   ()*(%)* (**       )"      %?  ?        3     ?
  7   ?  ,       50 .?   ?

----------


## Valentina1990

,     ,  ,    ,     ,     : 1,3,6,7?

      ,     ,     1   9,    ?      .

----------


## masic

....           ?   ?           ?

----------


## 2006

> ,  , .   ,     ,     061,       1,9,  071,     .  071/00/00  ?


  :Frown: 
, ,    ,  ,   071  061?

----------


## 2006

> ....           ?   ?           ?


      ,

----------

6  7,   0,2         ,     ?       2011 .   2,9%  0,2%  2010.     2,9%+0,2%?  .

----------


## Elena Cooper

> 2,9%+0,2%


0,2%      , ,        ... ,     .

    :

-      ?
- ...
- !!!

----------


## Eliska

.       (  ),   ?

----------


## EugeneD

,    ,  ...       !  - ...

----------

14    15 .
    1  .

----------

.      ,  ,       ? ,  5   ,     ?
 -    "      "?   "    ,     ,    .7    24  2009 .  212-"

----------

"1.         ,    1  1  5   :

1)  ,       ,     ,     ,      ,             ;"
  ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> .      ,  ,       ?


 -,  -   .

----------

> 14    15


 - "  15- "

*     -  15

----------

> -,  -   .


    ,         5?

           .

----------


## Skazo4ka

. 
 , 1)       2   .     350,447 --    350,44  350,45?
2)         ,             1 ,   .         1  11 ?        15  ...       ? 1-       , ..    .1...    ,  ?

----------


## saigak

1.    447   45.
2..

----------


## 2007

> 1 ,   .


  ?   ,      ...

----------


## Syuzan.87

,   .            .       ,   ,     1 .

         ,   ?
-        , 
-                .   ?

.

----------


## saigak

1  .   2   .

----------

, :

  3.      ? ..  1    /,    /.    /  (  ) 

         ?

----------


## MariNika

xml-    ,        -  ...

----------

> ,   ?
> -        ,


 ,    



> -                   ?

----------

**, .

----------

> ,         5?


   .     ,     ?

----------

, )))

----------

> 1  .   2   .


     ,      !  - !

----------

> .     ,     ?


.  .           \    "     ")

----------

** ,    "  ",

----------

! !
   -            1  2,           , ?          ?

----------



----------

!    6     ?      (
   2 "
, , " -      3 ?

----------

6- -  , 7- -  -

----------

,     ?
   6   3   ?     5?
    3   .

----------

.

----------

2 "
, , " -      3 ?

----------

.       ,   .

----------


## Domrach

?

----------



----------

!       ?

----------


## masic

-   . 1  15       3     ?       3  ?

----------

** ,  3  6  ( )  .  1  2  -     .    3 ,   ,     1  2    .  -    ,   .

----------

> -   . 1  15       3     ?       3  ?


  15    3 .     2   5

----------

> 2   5


 .  5   2   5-  -       .

----------

"        "?       ?
  ))

----------

,        1   15       (    1 )      , 
       : 

1)  3  2 ( 1 ), 

2)  6  3 (      1)?

----------

.    3  6         1,2,

----------

> ,        1   15       (    1 )      , 
>        : 
> 
> 1)  3  2 ( 1 ), 
> 
> 2)  6  3 (      1)?


  ,  ,      ?

----------

3  6  ,  1  2

----------


## masic

.        2  3 ?

----------

2

----------

.,      .      1       . ..         /?
    :           ,                 ,    ?                 .
    ,     ,     . 
        ,    .,      :       *  2,9=         ,        .

----------


## Kazna

!
 ,       3  (50.)   ,       .  -212? 
 :Redface:

----------


## Natali001

> .,      . .



      .   ,        ,    .        ,  061/00/00, 061  -     .

----------


## Natali001

> ,    .,      :       *  2,9=         ,        .


      ,       :Smilie:

----------


## masic

?

----------


## Natali001

?

----------

*masic*,  -     ?

----------


## masic



----------

.

----------

,  ,       ,             (   ,     )       ?, 
    . 3  6       ,      .                   -1?
        ,             .

----------


## masic

....   .
    01.02.2011  .                     . .       .. ?

----------


## masic

....

----------

**, ,     ,        . 
    ,     -1,    4-       ,        - .  ,       -    ,   3  6  -      ,    .

----------


## Natali001

masic,             ?      .

----------

,    .    ?

----------

!
 ,         ,     ,   :
1)   2010       . 1,5 = 3974,59    2010
2)   2010  = 4738,94    2011 
3)     2011   5046,97 = 10093,94    2011 .
4)   2011  5046,97,   .     2011.

     :  1  . 15 
1  = 8713,53
2  = 0,00
3  = 10093,94  . 15 =  18807,47

 .3 . 2 
1  = 5046,97 .+ 8713,53 = 13760,50
2  = 5046,97
3  = 5046,97

       :   1. . 15   1      (4738,94+3974,59) = 8713,53  +  5046,97
 2       0     5046,97,    3     10093,94  +  5046,97.

----------

, ,      . :-))

----------


## ekatkol

.      .    .      "      " ( 6)?  -

----------

.

----------

:

 2011            ( ).
 :
 1 1
   (       ) -      ?         ?

----------


## ekatkol

4     "  "        "/"???   ,      ?     :Redface:

----------

**,                  - 2,9%     .
     -1

----------

*ekatkol*,  ,

----------

> xml-    ,        -  ...


    ( ): https://freefss.kontur.ru

----------


## Ripley

.   .        .      (.1 .15; .2  .3).       .6   ?    ,       .

----------


## ekatkol

?  ,      -       ?

----------


## 2007

*ekatkol*,

----------


## grebenka

!
, ,    ,   1  "1 ", "2 ", "3 ".   ,      ?

----------


## Ripley



----------


## grebenka

*Ripley*, !

----------

,   , "  ,  "          ?

----------

...:
4.18.     :
-   -   ,   ,      ;
..  !

----------

.            1,9%  1 . 
  ?????        ?

----------


## grebenka

> ...:
> 4.18.     :
> -   -   ,   ,      ;
> ..  !


 ,   2  ( ),    . ,   ,  ,   0?      , ,     .

----------

> .            1,9%  1 . 
>   ?????


          1           ..

----------

.2  "" 4    40000.       1 ?     -  ,  ,     -  ,   . 

   .       /.

----------

,        4 (   1,     ).   ,   -   ?

----------

,    .

----------

.

----------


## Bepeck

,   , ,        ,        ,        ,    ,       :Frown: (        ,  ,        10 ? ?  ...  2  6 10  (      () (%)  (       ))     ?    :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,


      ,   .
,

----------


## Bepeck

> ,


 !        ,    ,    -    ))

----------

3 "    "..       ???

----------

3   6 -

----------


## _

> 3 "    "..       ???


   ,   30       ,   18-

----------


## Zv

1 7.7    ,   ,       .  -,    - ->    .     ?

----------

,

----------

> 1 7.7    ,   ,       .  -,    - ->    .     ?

----------

> 3   6 -


   ?..    , .. 2011        !.  -   ......
 ,       - ,       2011..   ...?

----------

...  ....  ,    ,   !...,!  :Big Grin:

----------

.    ,   ,        :Wink:

----------

?   ?        
(4-)     ???

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=402233

----------


## 2006

12       ,       3  6   ,     . ()
     ,         ,     ,        , ..    ,     02,     01,  1    1 .  :Wow:    ,      .  :Wink:

----------

> 1 7.7    ,   ,       .  -,    - ->    .     ?


     ,      7.7        , ...    ""...        "2002,   "2003"... !

----------


## Zv

** , !

----------

** ,  - **  :Smilie:

----------

1  4-...  ,      1 - /  ...   10,11... ,    ,    ?

----------

> 1  4-...  ,      1 - /  ...   10,11... ,    ,    ?

----------

> 12       ,       3  6   ,     . ()
>      ,         ,     ,        , ..    ,     02,     01,  1    1 .    ,      .


       7 .       ,     :
   ,
      .
  :
2 . 41 . 26 .. 
 :Wow:

----------

> 7 .       ,     :
>    ,
>       .
>   :
> *2 . 41 . 26 ..*




2 . 41 . 26 .. ...,  !.... :Wow:

----------

,     4-,  - ,  ?

----------

> 


  ,   ?...--- ---- ?

----------

**,      "   "   ?

----------

....  .....

----------

,   3   1      ,         2?    4 - ?

----------

..  ...    - ....    , ...       9     ,  ..   10 "   "  1200 . ,     11 "   ."....:       1200   /...    12011   10    1200 .?

----------


## kuzya78

,   -   ,       ,       "   ",   ,           -   (-, -   ..)      (     )        ,        ???      ??

----------

,      12   1.   2     1.11.          .     15 ().
    -  .

----------


## 1

,     , 1    ,      ,     ,  4      " "    1?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Na28ta

1 .

----------

> ...   ,           -   (-, -   ..)      (     )        ,        ???      ??


  .  ( )  . 
               -        . ..,        .   -        .

----------

> ,   -   ,       ,       "   ",   ,           -   (-, -   ..)      (     )        ,        ???      ??


 https://freefss.kontur.ru
      ,   ,   ,    .

----------

...   ...      ,              ...

,     ,     -,  ""           :Smilie: 

  -      16:30,        19:40

----------

" ":       ...

----------

, .   20 .   ,       ,  ,  .   ,    2   ,  1  2011     ...  -,   1  2011    . :        4-  1  2011 ?   1 ? 20 ? 2 ? , !!!!!

----------

2    :Smilie:

----------

